# Vorrei che se gliela chiedessi [...] me la darebbe/desse



## koosky60

Sono Marco, 16 anni. Vorrei un fratello con una Ferrari. E vorrei che se gliela chiedessi come regalo per i miei 18 anni, per quel giorno me la darebbe.  
Vorrei insomma un fratello che mi darebbe la sua Ferrari, se gliela chiedessi come regalo di 18 anni. 
Dov'è l'inghippo?
Grazie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao,
siccome non siamo a un telequiz  ti spiacerebbe esplicitare il tuo dubbio e magari anche provare a rispondere tu per primo?
Ho cambiato il titolo del thread per riflettere il contenuto della frase analizzata, come prescritto dal nostro regolamento che ti invito caldamente a rivedere.



*Guida breve: come impostare una discussione?*
•• Linee guida e regole del forum "SOLO ITALIANO" - Risorse ••


----------



## koosky60

Hai fatto benissimo a cambiare il titolo.
La mia domanda sorge da un interrogativo che mi hanno posto, circa la correttezza di una certa frase.
Per poter rispondere verifico se è corretto ciò che ho scritto qui. E' corretto? E' corretta l'ultima frase?
Prudentemente evito in questa fase di riportare la proposizione che ha sollevato i miei dubbi. Potrebbe interferire.
Circa le prescrizioni del regolamento, mi spiace. Uso pochissimo il forum e sono arrugginito.


----------



## Kotis

koosky60 said:


> Dov'è l'inghippo?


 È nel fatto che hai concordato "dare" con "chiedere". Invece "dare" fa parte della proposizione principale "Vorrei che me la desse", alla quale si aggiunge la subordinata "se gliela chiedessi".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao 
nel forum esistono fantastiliardi di thread sul congiuntivo, sul condizionale e sulla scelta tra i due, che ti invito a cercare con la  *funzione di ricerca*.

In ogni caso, cito dal tutorial che ti ho linkato sopra (e che vorrei che tu leggessi):


> Il titolo della discussione deve contenere la parola/frase per la quale chiedete aiuto.
> *Articolate  la domanda in maniera chiara ed esaustiva all'interno della discussione*  - il titolo della discussione stessa è solo indicativo, non esaustivo.



Detto ciò, a me la frase "Vorrei insomma un fratello che mi darebbe la sua Ferrari, se gliela chiedessi come regalo di 18 anni. " sembra corretta, anche se un po' poco elegante.
La possiamo rendere più chiara scrivendola così, in modo che sia più evidente la diversa sfumatura semantica data dal condizionale:
Vorrei insomma un fratello _[che sarebbe] disposto a_ darmi la sua Ferrari, se gliela chiedessi come regalo di 18 anni. 

La frase precedente invece mi sembra quantomeno contorta, complice anche la mancanza di adeguata punteggiatura, e alla fine ci andrebbe il congiuntivo:
E vorrei che, se gliela chiedessi come regalo per i miei 18 anni, per quel giorno me la desse.

Variando l'ordine degli elementi della frase, cambia anche la consecutio temporum da adottare.


----------



## koosky60

Grazie a voi. Sembra chiaro ora.

La frase cui mi riferivo è questa:

"Vorrei un fratello che mi farebbe indossare le sue felpe...".
Credo che potrebbero esserci condizioni e contesti tali per cui risulti corretta anche questa, per quanto inelegante e certamente da non preferire rispetto ad altre stilisticamente più valide. E' così?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Secondo me, come ho scritto prima in maniera forse non chiara, quel condizionale conferisce alla frase una ulteriore sfumatura di ipotesi. Vale come "disposto a farmi indossare...".
Non è una costruzione che adotterei, in quanto suona abbastanza stonata rispetto a "Vorrei un fratello che mi _facesse _indossare...", ma secondo me ci può stare.


----------



## Nino83

Dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale, sono d'accordo con stella. 
Il _che_ non si riferisce al verbo _volere_, ma a _un fratello_, introducendo una proposizione relativa. A questo punto vi è un _se _che introduce una ipotetica del secondo tipo. 
Quindi: 
se il che si riferisse a _vorrei_, ci dovrebbe essere il congiuntivo imperfetto/piuccheperfetto 
se il che introducesse una relativa semplice, dovrebbe esserci il congiuntivo quando si parla di cose incerte 
se il che introduce una relativa semplice seguita da una frase ipotetica, valgono le regole della frase ipotetica. 

La frase, benché corretta, risulta un po' contorta e poco elegante.


----------



## ohbice

koosky60 said:


> Grazie a voi. Sembra chiaro ora.
> 
> La frase cui mi riferivo è questa:
> 
> "Vorrei un fratello che mi farebbe indossare le sue felpe...".
> Credo che potrebbero esserci condizioni e contesti tali per cui risulti corretta anche questa, per quanto inelegante e certamente da non preferire rispetto ad altre stilisticamente più valide. E' così?



_Vorrei un fratello che mi facesse usare le sue felpe _mi piace decisamente di più, forse perché "condizioni e contesti tali per cui..." o si vedono o non ce li possiamo inventare. Anche con _se gliele chiedo (quando gliele chiedo) _mi piace di più: Vorrei un fratello che mi facesse usare le sue felpe se gliele chiedo. Se poi oltre a doverci inventare il contesto dobbiamo inventarci pure la punteggiatura e cambiare la posizione degli elementi nella frase...
Mia personalissima opinione 
Ciao
p


----------



## VogaVenessian

oh said:


> _Vorrei un fratello che mi facesse usare le sue felpe ...._


Se invece di farmele usare mi *lasciasse* usarle ...mi piacerebbe di più: meglio un fratello-amico che un fratello-despota.


----------



## ohbice

Io continuo a preferire farmele usare ... quando le chiedo.
Ciao 
p


----------



## violapais

koosky60 said:


> Sono Marco, 16 anni. Vorrei un fratello con una Ferrari. E vorrei che se gliela chiedessi come regalo per i miei 18 anni, per quel giorno me la DESSE.
> Vorrei. insomma. un fratello che mi LASCIASSE/DESSE la sua Ferrari, se gliela chiedessi come regalo di 18 anni.
> Dov'è l'inghippo?
> Grazie.



Secondo me sono errati quasi tutti i congiuntivi, ecco dov'è l'inghippo. 
E ci metterei anche un paio di virgole in più.

Ps. sono d'accordo con Voga sul lasciasse. E' la versione che userei anche io. E con Bice sull'uso del congiuntivo al posto del condizionale, che alle mie orecchie suona orribile (per non dire errato). Credo che se l'avessi scritto in un tema anni fa, la mia professoressa mi avrebbe dato 2.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  



> Vorrei un fratello con una Ferrari. E vorrei che se gliela chiedessi come regalo per i miei 18 anni, per quel giorno me la darebbe.



Koo, prova così:

 Ipotesi A: *
Vorrei *un fratello con (che avesse) una Ferrari e vorrei che me la *prestasse *(se dovessi chiederlo come regalo per i miei 18 anni). 

Ipotesi B:* 
Ho *un fratello che ha una Ferrari e (credo/penso che) me la *presterebbe* (se lo chiedessi come regalo per i miei 18 anni).


----------



## koosky60

Grazie, Anja.
Ma la domanda non era per uso personale. Si trattava solo di capire cosa è corretto e cosa no.
Dalle risposte mi sono fatto un'idea, confrontandole.
Ma quel che è chiaro, è una conferma, è che l'uso dei verbi in italiano è un vero arzigogolo.


----------



## ohbice

koosky60 said:


> ... è un vero arzigogolo.



Forse volevi dire un vero rompicapo?
Ciao
p


----------



## koosky60

Sì, Bice, ma arzigogolo va bene. L'ho imparato facendo enigmistica, ehehehe, perché su una nota rivista di enigmistica, appunto, c'è un gioco che così si chiama.
Si tratta di una situazione complessa, contorta, in cui il lettore è chiamato a vedere chiaro.

Vedi qui:
http://www.etimo.it/?term=arzigogolo

Pare le si possa dare ragione.


----------



## lorenzos

E: "mio fratello mi farebbe/lascerebbe indossare le sue felpe, se glielo/gliele chiedessi"?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Lorenzos  

Cos'è che non ti sfagiola nella frase?


----------



## lorenzos

Hai ragione, troppo stringato, ma non mi suonava bene


> Vorrei un fratello che mi facesse usare le sue felpe se gliele chiedo.


Ci sono tre proposizioni, legate due a due, e a seconda di come le ordino:
Vorrei un fratello che mi *lasciasse *usare le sue felpe.
Se gli chiedessi le sue felpe me le *lascerebbe *usare.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Lorenzos 

I due periodi che ricavi dalla frase originale sono corretti:

*1)* Dipendenza dei tempi: se l'azione delle p_roposizione reggente è espressa da un condizionale presente o passato dei verbi indicanti volontà, desiderio o giudizio, la proposizione dipendente avrà il verbo all'imperfetto o al trapassato del congiuntivo_. Avremo così le seguenti concordanze:
Contemporaneità nel presente:
- *Vorrei che *tu *sapessi* la verità 
- *Vorrei che *mi *lasciasse* usare le sue felpe.

*2)* Periodo ipotetico della possibilità: che si esprime con "se+congiuntivo imperfetto" nella subordinata o protasi e "condizionale semplice" nella reggente o apodosi:
*Se avessi *i soldi, ti* comprerei *un bel regalo
*Se chiedessi *le sue felpe *me le **lascerebbe *usare. 

Di conseguenza: 
* 1)* (+2) "*Vorrei* un fratello *che mi prestasse *le sue felpe *se* glielo *chiedessi*". 
* 2)* (+1) "Ho un fratello che/mio fratello *mi presterebbe *le sue felpe *se *glielo* chiedessi*"


----------



## Nino83

Anja.Ann said:


> - *Vorrei che *mi *lasciasse* usare le sue felpe.
> 
> * 1)* (+2) "*Vorrei* un fratello *che mi prestasse *le sue felpe *se* glielo *chiedessi*".



Anche se le due frasi non sono equivalenti. La prima è una completiva oggettiva mentre la seconda è una relativa, che ha regole un po' differenti riguardo alla scelta dei tempi del congiuntivo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sono d'accordo, Nino, ma proprio per questo ho cercato di semplificare (vedi l'aggiunta dei numeri, a mo' di riferimento, che ho messo tra le parentesi).


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> Di conseguenza:
> * 1)* (+2) "*Vorrei* un fratello *che mi prestasse *le sue felpe *se* glielo *chiedessi*".
> * 2)* (+1) "Ho un fratello che/mio fratello *mi presterebbe *le sue felpe *se *glielo* chiedessi*"


Ciao Anna . Per quanto riguarda la funzione di _che _(relativo - qui si riferisce a _fratello_), non vedo differenza tra queste due frasi.  Quindi indipendentemente da come si usa (o suona per un madrelingua), mi sembra "logico"  così:

"Vorrei un *fratello che* mi *presterebbe *le sue felpe se glielo chiedessi". 
"Ho un *fratello che* mi *presterebbe *le sue felpe se glielo chiedessi"

Il congiuntivo lo vedrei "giustificato" p.e. nel seguente caso:

"*Vorrei che* un (mio) fratello mi *prestasse *le sue felpe se glielo chiedessi".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis  

A me no, Francis, perdonami,   ma le mie orecchie si rifiutano di sentire "*Vorrei *un fratello *che mi presterebbe *le sue felpe". Tutto può essere "accettabile" se si vuole per forza creare una circostanza ad hoc, ma, per me, valgono ancora le regole secondo le quali i tempi verbali seguono la giusta corrispondenza: 

*1)* Dipendenza dei tempi: se l'azione delle p_roposizione reggente è espressa da un condizionale presente o passato dei verbi indicanti volontà, desiderio o giudizio, la proposizione dipendente avrà il verbo all'imperfetto o al trapassato del congiuntivo_. Avremo così le seguenti concordanze:
 Contemporaneità nel presente:
- *Vorrei che *tu *sapessi* la verità 
- *Vorrei che *mi *lasciasse* usare le sue felpe.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Anna, non ti perdono (non c'è niente da perdonare ) e neanche sto dicendo come si _deve _dire, visto che non sono madrelingua. Comunque, dal punto di vista puramente logico, l'esempio citato da te "*Vorrei che* tu *sapessi *la verità" corrisponderebbe a  "*Vorrei che* un fratello mi *prestasse*" e non a "Vorrei un *fratello che* mi *prestasse*". 

Insomma, il mio "problema" è che la spiegazione citata da te - ovviamente giusta - secondo me non rende assai comprensibile l'uso del congiuntivo (_prestasse_) in questo caso concreto.

P.S. Infine, anche a me, non madrelingua, _suona _meglio il congiuntivo. Ma qualche dilemma ci sarà, visto che la domanda originale l'ha posta un madrelingua italiano ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

 Proviamo così: "Vorrei un fratello che avesse un'auto lussuosa e vorrei che me la prestasse. Anzi, sono sicura che il fratello che vorrei, me la presterebbe se glielo chiedessi."


----------

